# woodhaven real hen box call



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just ordered one. any of yall have any experience with them? I'm new to turkey hunting and wanted a good call. Got good reviews on bass pro and i ordered it. any opinions would be nice


----------



## Mosby (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodhaven has been known to make some nice calls. You probably could have gotten a great call from one the callmaker's that visit this site for around the same money but you could have done a lot worse, as well. Shouldn't have any problems calling in some turkey. Good luck with it.


----------



## crawdad24 (Mar 5, 2012)

It is the best production box call that you can buy...hands down. (The one with the Cherry lid)


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 6, 2012)

Was at the nationals this year and was in the calling room when Mike's daughter was calling. She was using one of their boxes. That was one of the best boxes I have ever heard. I don't care if it was production or custom, it just doesn't get any better than what that call sounded. Everybody was wanting that box.


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 6, 2012)

The best advice I ever got when I started turkey hunting was to go ahead and spend the money for a woodhaven box. It is a great call!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 6, 2012)

I have tried some of their boxes that sounded dang good but a box call is something I have to try before buy. I don't have to buy, but I love to run box calls when I go to shows.


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well that makes me feel better about spending 60 bucks on a call. Any personal exp hunting with them?


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 6, 2012)

Why don't you call WoodHaven and order direct. Ask them if they would run a few and send you the best. They are a pretty good bunch of guys.


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 6, 2012)

I didn't much about woodhaven. I saw the call on bass pro. If I would have known they were a smaller local group of folks I prob. would have


----------



## Big Country Boy (Mar 6, 2012)

georgiaboy2109 said:


> Well that makes me feel better about spending 60 bucks on a call. Any personal exp hunting with them?



The boys love the one i got ...these 2- died TO GET TO IT


----------



## silentK (Mar 7, 2012)

David Mills said:


> *I love to run box calls when I go to shows.*




me too....


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 7, 2012)

big country boy said:


> the boys love the one i got ...these 2- died to get to it



nice!


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 7, 2012)

The one I got from them is the best sounding box call I have ever heard. I bought the one they had tuned and had sitting on the display for people to try. Figured they would have the best they had for a demo. and I am not dissapointed.Don't know if it is the one used in the competition or not but it sure could be.SWEEET!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got a "Real Hen". Its a good sounding call.


----------

